# Worried about a ceramic hob



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello,

I'm worried my kitties will jump onto my ceramic hob when I've finished cooking and its still hot. It takes quite a while to cool down. 

I can't afford to get a gas hob / new kitchen fitted. 

Does anyone know of anything you can buy to cover it? The thing that covers it needs to not get too hot too? :


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I've got two of these on my cooker.

Buy Glass Hob Cover with Dots at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Built-in cooker hoods and splashbacks.


----------



## Kat1703 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm going to be getting a couple of these as I'm also worried about kitties jumping onto hobs: UNIVERSAL HEAT RESISTANT GLASS COOKER COVER: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home: Glass cover


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much! I just never thought to even look for such a thing. 

It looks decent as well. :thumbsup:


----------

